

Tomorrow's Web Meetup London (April) Tickets on Sale. - brackin
http://tomorrowsweb.co.uk/

======
brackin
I know lots of HN users attended our first event and it went down a huge
success. This time we've got three founders speaking, one a YC founder.

There is no age limit, there was a diverse age range last time. Tickets are
£5, including all the beer/soft drinks and pizza you want . It was full of
founders, no business cards and very relaxed atmosphere.

------
chrisleydon
Thoroughly enjoyed the first event!

